# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  10 самых отталкивающих привычек мужчин.

## Irina

*Мужчины – не ангелы. Не демоны, конечно, тоже. Но весьма и весьма неприятные существа порой. Самые отталкивающие мужские привычки.*

*1. Неопрятность, неухоженность, нечистоплотность.*

Мужское равнодушие к собственному внешнему виду уже давно стала притчей во языцех.

Грязные носки, «благоухающие» подмышки, извечная небритость, брюки с вытянутыми коленками – перечислять издержки такой безалаберности можно бесконечно.

*2. Несобранность, неорганизованность.*

Если рядом с девушкой копуша, она постоянно будет опаздывать в гости и на мероприятия. В самый ответственный момент ему почему-то нужно будет забаррикадироваться в туалете со свеженьким кроссвордиком.

*3. Мужской эгоизм.*

Если молодой человек в гостях не уделяет внимания своей девушке и, уединившись с мужской частью компании, обсуждает результаты вчерашнего футбольного матча, налицо он самый, мужской эгоизм.

Крайняя степень такового – не интересоваться потребностями своей половинки в постели.

Когда же отношения приобретают устоявшийся характер, выцыганить у мужчины лишнюю копейку на свои нужды для многих женщин становится целым подвигом.

*4. Злоупотребление алкоголем.*

Это пагубное пристрастие вызывает вполне заслуженные нарекания со стороны женщин. Возможно, потенциального супруга нужно проверять на устойчивость к крепким напиткам.

*5. Скаредность.*

Это только в конфетно-букетный период мужчина прикладывает определенные усилия, дабы показаться щедрым, ничего не жалеющим для своей девушки ухажером. Когда же отношения приобретают устоявшийся характер, выцыганить у мужчины лишнюю копейку на свои нужды для многих женщин становится целым подвигом.

*6. Ревность.* 

Эта черта присуща многим.

Если не всем вообще мужчинам, но при этом существуют наиболее запущенные экземпляры – те, которые терроризируют свою благоверную из-за любого неожиданного звонка, из-за малейшей задержки на работе, из-за минимального общения с другими мужчинами на каком-нибудь вечере. Жить под вечным подозрением - участь не из легких.


*7. Не сдерживание обещаний.*

Как показывает практика, знаменитое «мужик сказал – мужик сделал» не такое уж железное правило. И говорят, и не делают, и еще и пытаются потом от этого откреститься.

Привычка отказываться от своих слов и не сдерживать обещаний в принципе не красит человека, а мужчину тем более.

*8. Желание доминировать.*

Очень продолжительное время человеческая цивилизация была устроена таким образом, что в ней главенство всегда и во всем принадлежало мужчинам. Они охотились, управляли, воевали, зарабатывали и в какой-то момент совершенно упустили, что многие их функции с не меньшим успехом могут выполнять женщины. Именно поэтому тот факт, что женщины тоже имеют право на принятие решения, мужчины воспринимают с таким бурным протестом.

*9. Вульгарность.*

Грязная ругань, хамские ужимки, похабный юмор и вечное сплевывание под ноги – картина отвратная, но не такая уж и редкая.
Да, это прерогатива отнюдь не только женская – мужчины с не меньшим успехом владеют техникой развязного поведения.

Грязная ругань, хамские ужимки, похабный юмор и вечное сплевывание под ноги – картина отвратная, но не такая уж и редкая.

*10. Привычка чесать причинное место.*

Засидевшись, мужчина любит встать и со смаком отработанным движением поскрести свое достоинство. Эта в сущности своей безобидная привычка (это все же менее отрицательное явление, чем алкоголизм, например) может передернуть даже самую небрезгливую девушку.


Автор: Егор Петров stylemania.km.ru

----------


## Alex

> Мужчины – не ангелы.


На что приходят слова из песни - Знаю - я не сахар, но и ты с горчинкой

----------

